
US Court Interprets Copyleft Clause in Creative Commons Licenses - ArtDev
http://www.technollama.co.uk/us-court-interprets-copyleft-clause-in-creative-commons-licenses
======
ArtDev
This decision sets important precedents. Personally, it clarifies how CC
images can be handled.

1) "Creative Commoms [sic], CC-BY-SA-2.0″ is sufficient without any URI
required. Personally, I will still add it though.

2) Adding the title under the photo but the image attribution on another page
is sufficient.

3) To be considered a derivative work, the photo actually has to modified. In
this case, it was not.

